# servlet vs jsp



## crazy_N (15. Dez 2004)

Ich möchte ein Browsergame schreiben mit dynamischen Webseiten, Datenbankanbindung usw. Zu diesem Zweck hab ich mich in Servlets und ServerPages eingelesen.

Jedoch ist mir nicht klar, was davon besser geeignet für diese Sache ist?


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2004)

> Jedoch ist mir nicht klar, was davon besser geeignet für diese Sache ist?


Man sollte beides miteinander kombinieren. Für die View Ebene eignen sich JSP am besten und für den Controller eignen sich Servlets besser.


----------



## adsci (16. Dez 2004)

und nicht vergessen:

auch jsp seiten sind nichts anderes als servlets, die bei aufruf on-the-fly aus den jsp's generiert und kompiliert werden =D


----------



## crazy_N (19. Dez 2004)

dankeschön. dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie weit ich komme ....


----------

